# African grey help



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi,
We have had our African Grey since February and had him at a few months old. To start with he got on with both me and my husband equally - would let us both hold, play, stroke him etc. In time he has increasingly befriended me and seems to hate my husband. He screams when he goes to close, bites him really hard and shys away from him all the time. 
Now I'm quite happy to interact with him and give him the sttention he needs but I know my husband would like to as well, is their anything we can do to help them get along a little bit? we've tried using treats, his favourite toys, me leaving the room but nothing seems to have worked. Any ideas bird lovers?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It is very common for Grey Parrots to favour one particular person, or sex. You could try getting your husband to do all the nice things that your Grey likes, such as giving treats, feeding, etc, and you do all the things he isn't so keen on, such as spraying, putting to bed, etc.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive took my wee girl round my m8s/family etc since i got her and ive never had a single prob! She trys to push her luck but she seems to know who she can be cheeky with 

Is it just you and your partner that are around him most of the time? Hes def not wound him up at any point as they never forget that n when it comes to siding off btween partners is because he feels safer with you

However to get mine to learn instant "Bottom of pack" routine when with others shes not met ive taught her sign language,and shell bow her head low as she can to be clapped little things like that make a massive difference

They need to know whos boss,bt can never ever be aggresive towards them or frighten them they will seriously not forget it and itll do no favours

I also do a "tim the tool man taylor grunt" n nibble at her wings when shes pushing her luck,she now copys it and does it to me when im in the wrong :lol2:

6 Month Old African Grey Parrot (Only Had Her 3 Days) - YouTube
African Grey Trying to copy Call Of Duty - YouTube
6 month old african grey parrot being rascist - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't buy into the dominance thing with parrots. Parrot flocks don't contain an alpha parrot. Parrots don't do heirachys.


----------



## Copper (Jul 25, 2012)

check out birdtricks.com, they have a lot of great products(the store is hard to find on the site, just Google bird tricks store and it comes up). The trainers are fantastic and also have a facebook they check and answer questions on.


----------

